# Tucker and Tonka at our Pool June 17



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful combination of dogs.
My Amber's best friend was a Samoyd.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Judi*

Judi

So glad that Amber had a best friend that was a Samoyed.
My Hubby and I have found the Samoyed and Golden Retriever to be a winnimg combination. We had a Male Sammy and a Female Golden Retriever, Snobear and Smooch, who adored one another and when we lost them, we adopted Tucker, the Golden Retriever and Tonka, the Samoyed, WHO ARE EXTREMELY CLOSE!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That is really nice and these are beautiful pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Judi*

Judi

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am glad I did.
Unfortunately, Amber is no longer with me.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, Karen, that last picture of Tonka is priceless! Those dogs are really lucky!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

You might want to frame that last picture.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice Karen. Love the Tiki Hut!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Love all the pictures.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Karen
I love your pictures!!!! love love love the one with Tonka looking like she is sleeping on her float!!!and what a handsome boy Tucker is!! BTW, Love your pool setting with the tiki hut!!!, is it an above ground pool you have? We are really tempted to put one in our yard, we could enjoy it for like 9 months out of the year with this FL weather!!! Hugs, Olga.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I love the pool.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos of Tonka and Tucker  how lovely for them to have a swim in their own pool


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't forget to clean out the hair in the filter on a regular basis.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Like the photos--the seem like a well matched pair. Did Tucker go in the water?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww what great pictures! You'll have to convince my mom to let Bailey, Burgundy and Buddy in her pool.... She thinks it will scratch the liner... Have you ever had any problems with that??


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

great pics!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Tucker and Tonka are gorgeous pups....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I love your pool! I wish I could be one of your dogs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your beautiful boys, it's been awhile since you've posted any of them.

The boys look fantastic and look to be enjoying summer. Love the second picture of Tonka in the raft-so cute.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photos Karen! I want to sit at the Tiki hut and watch them swim


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great photos!! I love the ones of Tonka on the floating thing!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great pics!! I'm jealous


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

They look like they are so happy basking in the sun! What type of rafts are those?


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Ah... Nothing like spending a summers day next to the pool and taking the occasional dip when you get too hot...!!!
Err, excuse me, but can you bring me another Margarita..!!!. LOL... j/k of course...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures of the pups. Love the one of Tonka just lounging on the float. I need to get a new one this summer as mine got destroyed last year. So relaxing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you all*

Thank you all for all of the lovely things you said!!!

Yes, it is an above ground pool that LOOKS like it is built into the deck. It is 24 foot round - It takes alot of work to keep it clean, just because we get ducks that think it is their pool. As far as the fur going into the filter-Ken uses Scum Socks and cleans the pool all of the time, so that keep it from going in the filter.

Ken built the Tiki Bar and the funny thing is I don't drink at all,ever!

THE floats are called SwimWays and you can buy them at Walmart, Kmart,Target, Pool Stores, online, anywhere from $15-$25, the dogs constantly put holes in them with their paws.

We just love using are pool and are sad we only have maybe 3 months to use it!!

TUCKER goes in the water too, but Tonka is the one who is addicted to it!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

They look very happy and cool! Love Tonka on the floaty!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Those photos are beautiful. They really enjoy the pool. I wish I am your dog.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love your backyard oasis! The dogs are adorable too!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Karen- Buddy says I am a terrible mommy because he doesn't have a pool like your pups do. He just has a kiddy pool (He uses it a a big water bowl). He does not do sprinklers- At least not yet. 


Oh he swims now . It took a few weeks bur he is semi-comfortable with water. But still gets easily spooked if something touchs him in the water like a stick, rock, or fish. Picture a 90 pound golden with all 4 feet on a dinner plate sized rock because a 6 inch stick floated into him. He will also only go into follow me. He is such a Mama's boy and a big baby. Got to love him though.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures, Karen! The dogs sure look like they are having a blast!


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome pictures, Karen! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen, Tucker and Tonka sure have the life. Do you serve Frosty Paws from the tiki hut? Thanks for the pictures, your pool is beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*June*

June

No, we don't serve Frosty Paws from the Tiki Hut, but now that you mention it, Tonka and Tucker might demand it.

They love to have their bowl of crushed ice! 

MikaTallulah: Tell Buddy not to feel bad about taking time to warm up to the pool.
I am always amazed that it is TONKA WHO absolutely adores the water-is addicted to it-when we open the kitchen door to the deck he runs right to the ladder and in!!
Tucker will go down 2 steps and then we have to give him a shove from the back and throw his red dumbell toy in so he will swim after it. For Tucker, Mom has to come in the pool, too!!

Ken always says that Tucker is a Mama's Boy and a BIG BABY-He gets scared easily.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Love the pictures. They look like they have the life. My goldens only have a tiny plastic pool, but they never use it except for drinking out of. Their cousin, a boxer, loves it. She plops right in it on hot days. Imagine dogs who love water (rain, snow, shower), but the thought of getting their toes in the water makes them freeze. Maybe I should show them your pictures.


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

You are very brave to get your samoyed wet!!!! I groomed one the other day, just about killed me!! Took me 4 hours to get him bathed, dried and all his undercoat out. 
He looks like he is enjoying the water. Love the hut!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> Awwww what great pictures! You'll have to convince my mom to let Bailey, Burgundy and Buddy in her pool.... She thinks it will scratch the liner... Have you ever had any problems with that??



My guys swim daily with a liner, they just need to be taught they can only get out at the steps! Beautiful pics of gorgeous pups Karen!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Your photos are terrific and your dogs are just beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mm03*

MM03

We have a liner, too-it's an above ground pool.
If Tucker or Tonka go near the side and look like they are going to paw it, we simply redirect them away from it. It works. You can also throw a toy and then they swim after it. We taught them the first time they were in the pool to use the steps.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Karen - We only have a ladder into our pool. Do you have gradual steps? I don't know how to teach Buddy to get out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Laura

We used to have just a ladder-then we went to the pool store at the end of the summer last year and these big steps were on sale and we bought them.
It's the best thing we ever did. We taught the dogs how to get in and out and they learned how to get out immediately.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Mom you should get steps like that!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now seeing this and just love the pictures!! The ones of Tonka on the float enjoying life are priceless!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Karen. What a great idea. I'll check out the pool store.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

They have quite the life!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Fantastic photos, Karen! They are having such a great time (no doubt you do too just watching them)


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh Karen I want to be a dog at your house!
Tonka and Tucker are so beautiful, they deserve the great life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you, All!!*

Thank You, ALL!!

Yes, Tucker and Tonka have a great life and we do too, just having them.
Andy's Dad is right, we get IMMEASURABLE enjoyment just watching them have a blast!!


----------

